# Correct tactics when facing any LOW model in 40k



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Afternoon chaps

After much deliberation and play testing I've come up with the perfect tactics for dealing with any lord of war model when playing a standard game of 40k

1. Allow your opponent to deploy first making sure he takes as long as he wants to correctly set up his force

2. Analyse his deployment carefully, picking up on any potential weak points in his line

3. Go over to his side of the table to make sure you can see his placement of his LOW accurately

4. Whilst on his side of the table, turn to face him, slap him hard across the face or throw cup of tea at him and repeat these words:

"This is 40k! Not epic or apocalypse you friendless, win at all costs, beardy twat! Such models do not belong in a game designed for skirmishes in the future! I'm conceding because my time is precious to me and I don't wish to waste it playing a one sided boring game against some wanker with more money than sense that only cares about winning and that can't think tactically or put a decent list together to save his pathetic life! Enjoy your empty win you shit head"

5. Shake hands (manners cost nothing)

6. Go see how your friends are getting on and warn them about twat-face McDickheaderson on table 4 with a Titan.

I hope this is useful to you. Good luck out there to all you real gamers


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll take this into consideration when dealing with fucking grey knights.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, certainly i will not do this versus a daemonic 2+ invuln flying circus or eldar seer deathstar on jetbikes, nor should do this to that guy that always brings Tau/Dar with broadside fire support dataslate and...oh, well.
Don't be so itchy about Lords of War. They go down with 6-8 melta hits and cost 1/3 of your army.
If you play for victory alone, you leave the LoW at home. Adapt to fight those beasties like you adepted to fight flyiers and relax. And if you are one of those who relies on deathstar units and you cry to mommy cause a stormsword has killed your precious 10 models in a single shot i say: it was damn time.
Suddenly deathstars become less and less powerful, we have a way to surprise our cheese loving friends and you complain because you lost a couple of games? next time bring a more rounded list and again, do not specialize on a build.
That's what i think about LoW: they are funny and imprves the game.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Believe me I do not play to win, I don't take Death Star units in fact I've been known to take fairly weak armies in the past purely because they look aesthetically pleasing and the theme of my army dictates that I don't really have powerful units. I don't find it fine that my rounded army will get tabled in turn two because it's not specifically geared up to take out a LOW. They ruin the game


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

so, if you are pitted against a tau/dar cheese army? it ruins the game more, i think. you can have fluffy and cool armies even by adding 3-4 meltaguns. either you accept the fact that you have to change your list building routine or either agree with the opponent that no escaltion is allowed. but i'm really at a loss on how a baneblade could be worse than the above mentionet jetbike deathstar... just because it can table you turn 2 instead of 3?


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not talking about fighting tau eldar combined forces (something else that shouldn't be allowed might I add, you should have to pick an army and stick with it, not just cherry pick the best parts from 2 armies) I'm talking about facing a bohemoth of war that is incredibly difficult to take down if you don't have a boat load of meltas AND are extremely lucky enough to get close enough to use them. You say they're a third of your army points wise, they're more powerful than a third of most armies, hell they're more powerful than most armies full stop, you have to be extremely fortunate to take a LOW out whereas a LOW just has to roll averagely to wipe out several whole squads per turn, it doesn't make sense to allow them in 40k and you can't agree with your opponent not to allow escalation at tournaments, they're in, full stop.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

That list made me laugh! Nice one!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Ally two 15 strong Necron warriors units in Night Scythes.

Glance them all to hell.

Also, you do know that you are able to access a special Warlord table that specifically helps against LoWs if your opponent fields one and you don't?


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Go on mr Sturk.......


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Eldar are not overpowered.

Tau are not overpowered.

Screamerstar is not overpowered.

11 out of 16 Lords of War are not overpowered. Two are actively bad, one so much so that's it's essentially unusable.

The remaining 5 have hard counters that are available to every army and dirt-cheap.









40k is not perfectly balanced. But fucking hell, shut up and learn to play well if you can't beat Eldar or Tau. They have very blatant weaknesses that you can exploit the shit out of.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input midnight sun


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Super-heavy getting you down? 300pts, bring 9 Void Shields.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Super-heavy getting you down? 300pts, bring 9 Void Shields.


Wouldn't it be 340 since you also have to pay for the firepipes?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

That little rant sounds like it belongs in the "VENT" Sticky in the Off-Topic Sub-Forum. Moderators, where art thou?

In any case LOW are the least of your concern, especially with all these new units that GW is cooking up. No different from Grey Knights, so keep your head calm and cool, and focus on showing the wanker up


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

As long as a Lords of War isn't carrying a Ranged D weapon, they are not that Bad. (I have won every game I have played against a LOW). 

The games have been challenging and a great break from the normal games.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Eldar are not overpowered.
> 
> 
> 40k is not perfectly balanced. But fucking hell, shut up and learn to play well if you can't beat Eldar or Tau. They have very blatant weaknesses that you can exploit the shit out of.


namely, heldrake...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

neferhet said:


> namely, heldrake...


Or, in fact, any weapon that can kill small numbers of T4 3+ models at range :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

are you suggesting that even the defiler could be useful in this case? or aren't we just talking about heldrake, noise marines & obliterator spam?
just to ask  (and sorry for the OT)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Defilers could be useful in pretty much any scenario you want to name, they're just 70+pts overpriced at any given role and take up slots that are far better occupied by units that aren't horrifically overpriced.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> That little rant sounds like it belongs in the "VENT" Sticky in the Off-Topic Sub-Forum. Moderators, where art thou?


Generaly speaking the report button is how bring attentention to posts you think break rules or are misplaced, not posting in the thread praying for mods. We may be fairly powerful on the board but we are not dieties and thus cannot hear your prayers for aid. :grin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

With the advent of LoW and Knights, if your local meta is escalating so uncontrollably, I advise CSM players to take a long look at the Black Legion Supplement relics. There is a certain uber-expensive one-use-only large blast template that deals D3 Penetrating Hits to any vehicle it touches...

Other tactics: glance it to death with Necron gauss or Plaguebearer "touch of rust"; bring meltas and meltabombs again rather than just plasma for MCs; invest in 3 squads of Lascannon Havocs/Devs...

Or you can table-flip like you're playing monopoly, if you want to reimburse your opponent for his army and his LoW.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Can we not just cry until the LOW gets taken away again?

Cause if that works, I'm going to try it for every unit I don't like - until my opponents only have scouts left. With bolt pistols and cc - I will re-commence crying if I see sniper rifles.

Oh, and I'll cry if I don't have at least double my opponents points. And if he has any LOS blocking terrain. And if I don't get more objectives to start with.

I think that should about cover it :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Gret79 said:


> Can we not just cry until the LOW gets taken away again?
> 
> Cause if that works, I'm going to try it for every unit I don't like - until my opponents only have scouts left. With bolt pistols and cc - I will re-commence crying if I see sniper rifles.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think i can do that. The shitstorm begins now. HEAR MY BITHCING!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bitching will be met with liberal application of "Man the Fuck Up" until bitching stops. Now in new brick form for easier application!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess I'll leave the pair of Reavers and the quartet of WarHounds at home then. :spiteful:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Guess I'll leave the pair of Reavers and the quartet of WarHounds at home then. :spiteful:


That is a brilliant way to ensure you never play the same person twice.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> That is a brilliant way to ensure you never play the same person twice.


that sounds like a plan. never thought of it actually...


----------

